# Video of live performance (arr. of Lush Life)



## Garlu (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi everybody,

I would like to share with you my last orchestral experience: I had to conduct my arrangement of the jazz ballad "Lush Life" for orchestra, jazz trio and lead singer. The event was at the Berklee Performance Center, on april 1st. 

Please, be aware 99 % of the performers were students. 

Feel free to make comments. 

http://vanessagarde.com/video/Garde_V_Lush%20life_live%20BPC%20apr10.mov (http://vanessagarde.com/video/Garde_V_L ... 0apr10.mov)

I hope you like it. Personally, the experience was amazing. 

Best,

Vanessa G.
"Garlu"


----------



## Hannes_F (Apr 13, 2010)

It took a long time to load here but was totally worth it. You have a very clear style of conducting and congrats to the arrangement and the performance also. Go Vanessa go!


----------



## EthanStoller (Apr 13, 2010)

That song has got to be one of the strangest compositions to achieve status as a standard, and I think your arrangement is a great example of why it endures. I like the brief 3/4 detour to Paris, among other nice details. Billy Strayhorn would be delighted. Congratulations!


----------



## mverta (Apr 13, 2010)

Atta girl! 


Conducting-wise, I'm a big fan of keeping that left hand tucked in until absolutely needed for cues and extra statements. Lots of schools of thought on that, though...

Well done!

_Mike


----------



## Guy Bacos (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi Vanessa!

Having followed some of the evolution of this project over the last months while you were doing sectionals, it was pure joy to witness the final product. Very well done on every level. All it was missing is that old vinyl hiss sound.  

Hope you do many more of these type of arr. in the future. 

Best of luck!

Guy


----------



## Studio E (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm impressed. I wish I understood what makes that style/genre sound the way it does. Jazz really eludes me. Loved it though. Congrats!


----------



## dp_audio (Apr 13, 2010)

The Film Scoring department at Berklee has been raving about this performance, and now I see why. Brilliant! Thanks for posting.


----------



## JBacal (Apr 13, 2010)

Sarah Vaughan singing Lush Life is one of my all time favorite performances. I thoroughly enjoyed your interpretation too. I agree that the Paris "detour" is one of the highlights. Congrats!

Best,
Jay


----------



## Garlu (Apr 13, 2010)

Hannes_F @ Tue Apr 13 said:


> You have a very clear style of conducting and congrats to the arrangement and the performance also. Go Vanessa go!



Thanks for your words Hannes. I am pretty sure I will end up asking for some strings, hopefully soon... :D 



EthanStoller @ Tue Apr 13 said:


> Billy Strayhorn would be delighted. Congratulations!



Wow, thanks a lot EthanStoller! 

@Mike... yeah, you are right about the "schools" of conducting. I am NOT a professional conductor (I wish I was...), but, I always try to run my sessions and I thought it was a pretty good opportunity to do it "seriously" in front of people. It was challenging, but worthy at the same time! Hehe, i guess my left hand movements are the answer to my looong way to go (in terms of conducting, among others). So, I will take that as a start point and a reason to improveee!  Thanks for your comment though!

@Guy: hey man! thanks for the comment... Correct, you followed the process so, this is the final result. They are still some details that I don´t like right now, but, I guess everybody has this critic impulse with him/herself.

@Studio E: thanks man for having a listen to it. I am glad you liked. My background was more classical but, being in this school, you can´t live without being pregnant of jazz and more jazz, so, it´s nice to learn a little bit of everything! 

@DannyPoit: do I know you? I don´t think but man, feel free to send me a pm and let´s have a coffee!!! I am almost done here, so, if you need to know something about Berklee, just let me know!

@Jay: thanks a lot for your comment!!! :D 


I am surprised that people have watched it. Thanks a lot again for taking your time on listening and making the comments. I really appreciate them! :D 

All the best,

Vanessa G.
"Garlu"


----------



## Garlu (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi again,

@Nikolas: yeah, i think i was a little bit tense because of all the first "rubato" intro... Wow, how was the experience of learning with a Toscannini´s disciple? hehe. And thanks for the comment!!! 

@Mike, i guess, in your case, you prefer maybe to stay in the control room to check everything from inside? do you think you lose a lot of details if you are conducting? Thanks again for the comment!!! :D 

All the best,

Vanessa G.
"Garlu"


----------



## mverta (Apr 13, 2010)

I love being in the room with the orchestra during sessions, but the truth is, it's a recording; what matters is how it sounds in the booth. By being in the booth, I don't lose time having to come in and review takes, which has made more than a few tight deadlines possible.

So usually, I'll be in the room for the run-through and then a pass of notes, then head to the booth for recording. Other than the occasional adjustment, usually it's just about the performance after that, and I can use the talkback to give notes the orchestra from there, so it's no problem.


_Mike


----------



## nikolas (Apr 13, 2010)

Garlu @ Wed Apr 14 said:


> @Nikolas: yeah, i think i was a little bit tense because of all the first "rubato" intro... Wow, how was the experience of learning with a Toscannini´s disciple? hehe. And thanks for the comment!!!


It was very interesting, full of various stories from him studying in Paris in the early 60s or something or even earlier.

But mainly the guy was obsessed with Mozart, so I got to study in serious depth some Mozart symphonies, divertimenti and other works! Fascinating.

On what Mike says: I've also heard that when an orchestra is working one (or more) of your pieces, it's best to stay out of the pondium, simply to have your ears and head tuned to what they are playing and not worrying how to make them play. But this is almost a different discussion alltogether... 

EDIT: I need to correct myself. My teacher was a pupil of a pupil of Toscannini. So the next generation... Sorry about this.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 15, 2010)

direction looked clear to me...nice job and arrangement!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 15, 2010)

Great job Vanessa! Very nice arrangement.


----------



## ENW (Apr 28, 2010)

Bravo. It just felt good on an emotional level. Very satisfying.


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 29, 2010)

I enjoyed watching and listening very much, Vanessa.

And I like your arrangement and also the lead singers singing; you both are cool!


----------

